# DISH Network Introduces DISH Player - DVR 510 With New DISH Video On Demand Service



## John Corn

LITTLETON, Colo., Aug 25, 2003 (BUSINESS WIRE) -- EchoStar Communications Corporation (NasdaqISH) and its DISH Network(TM), a leading satellite television service, today announced the introduction of the DISH Player - DVR 510, the newest combination satellite TV receiver and digital video recorder (DVR).

As a pay-TV industry first, DISH Network is offering this new DVR for free to new customers as part of its latest "Free DISH" promotion, including its DISH Video On Demand service for the new DVRs.

The DISH Player - DVR 510 features a seven-day on-screen program guide, a 120-gigabyte hard drive capable of up to 100 hours of tapeless recording, parental locks and more. With the new Free DISH promotion, new customers will receive a free DISH Player - DVR 510, satellite dish, remote control and free standard professional installation. This is a savings of $299! This promotion ends Jan. 31, 2004.

http://www.corporate-ir.net/ireye/ir_site.zhtml?ticker=dish&script=410&layout=-6&item_id=442977


----------



## JohnH

The Headline reads:

DISH Network First to Offer Free Digital Video Recorder


----------



## Bob Haller

Well the VOD is nice. Wonder how much of the hard drive is devoted to VOD? That 120 gig drive just got smaller.

Giving away the unit is fine and well, but screwing your existing subs and the no charge for older units at "this time" is bad form for whatr was once a great customer friendly company.

They built themselves on that and are trying to reinvent themselves as a beancounter operation.

Clue to E! Want lots more subs???? Drop the mirror fee for addiitional receivers. This is the biggest detractor to DBS today.


----------



## Bob Haller

Hey did the DVR fee drop? $5 with top 100 or top 150.


----------



## Geronimo

I thought it was always $5.00 with the 1000 or 150 and free with AEP. Nothing has changed.


----------



## Guest

It seems misleading to use "video on demand" language. Isn't "Video on Demand", the technology being offered by cable companies to allow someone to order a pay per view movie, at any time, and to stop it, rewind it, fast forward, etc., from the remote control?


----------



## bkosman

I pulled out some of the cost information from the press release and have listed them under new subs and existing subs below...

*New Subs:*

"DISH Network is offering this new DVR for free to new customers as part of its latest 'Free DISH' promotion, including its DISH Video On Demand service for the new DVRs.

There is no monthly DISH Video On Demand service fee for DVR customers who sign up for America's Everything Pak programming package. For DVR customers choosing America's Top 100 or America's Top 150 programming packages, a monthly service fee of $4.98 will apply. "

*Existing Subs:*

"Existing DISH Network customers can upgrade to the DISH Player - DVR 510 for $199.99 when they commit to one year of America's Top 100 channel package. "

Does this mean that Existing Subs upgrading to the 510 do not have to pay the monthly service fee?

Bob


----------



## curious22

I believe that this 510 unit only has one tuner. Can anyone confirm that? Why would E put out a unit with a huge drive, an excellent remote with a great offer- but only one tuner????


----------



## Pete K.

Yep. It has just one.


----------



## toddjb

What do they mean by VOD???? 

Are they going to have true video on demand or is this just the PPV we have today? :scratch:

-todd :flag:


----------



## Pete K.

Video on Demand. As far as I know it is not true video on demand.


----------



## curious22

toddjb said:


> What do they mean by VOD????
> 
> Are they going to have true video on demand or is this just the PPV we have today? :scratch:
> 
> -todd :flag:


I just got off the phone with a customer care rep. They don't have any info yet. I think what they will do is used the 30 gigs of space reserved on the harddrive to download movies/programs/ads or other content directly to the box. You can access this content for a fee and view is just as you do saved programs. I imagine this will consist of current PPV movie offerings. Although limited to 30 gigs- it will be true VOD. DTV is doing the same with their Tivos but they have smaller drives with less capacity.


----------



## Bill R

Fred said:


> It seems misleading to use "video on demand" language. Isn't "Video on Demand", the technology being offered by cable companies to allow someone to order a pay per view movie, at any time, and to stop it, rewind it, fast forward, etc., from the remote control?


Fred, you are correct. Again, DISH's marketing department is twisting their ads to make the buyer THINK that they are getting the same thing that cable VOD offers. This is just someting else that some stares' AG office wil sue DISH over.

IMHO, naming the 510 a DishPlayer is also a BIG mistake (given the rep that DishPlayers have). I really think they could have come up with a much better name.


----------



## Novice

I would have commited, but only one tuner - sorry.


----------



## jeffwtux

It's not necessarily any different from cable VOD. If it uses 30gigs to download a set of predefined programs(Sopranos, Sexncity, Friends, Queer Eye(man has that show exploded)...) then which you can watch at any time without pre-setting the recording, then it essentially is the same as cable VOD. Cable VOD doesn't allow you to demand ANY PROGRAM at ANYTIME either, only a pre-defined listing of programs. What I don't believe is clear is the monthly fee mess. They need to clear that up pronto, to the general public with no confusion, and no "at this time" clauses. Either there will NEVER be a DVR/PVR fee or their is one immediately(or maybe a promo for a DVR free first year, whatever).


I HATE "AT THIS TIME" CLAUSES


----------



## jeffwtux

Well, they have the new DishP(D)VR upgrade business rules on the website. I say it could very well be open season for the DishNetwork bashing. Yes, they still have the 501/508 for $199 with no monthly fee, for now. The key question is are they still manufacturing these or are they just clearing their stock and when it's empty people will have no choice but to take the 510. If so, then I declare open season. They kept saying that the DVRs would be cheper now that there is a monthly fee. Well, that's true for new customers with the FreeDVR deal, but the 510 upgrade for existing customer is nothing short of a complete rippoff. For $199 AND STILL A 1 YEAR COMMITTMENT TO AT100 they get the privelege of paying the $5/month fee IMMEDIATELY FOREVER. I don't care what VOD features they claim to now have for that unit(I'd still bet my life savings that it's as buggy as a swamp in June) that's not worth it. No matter how they try to spin this the price for the unit hasn't gone down and there is now a monthly fee for very little improvement.


----------



## AllieVi

DISH may have determined that the phrase "Video on Demand" requires less explanation to potential customers than does the phrase "Digital Video Recorder" since others have been using the VOD description and it's now in common use. Whatever it's called, the device does provide video on demand.


----------



## Lee L

So the DishPlayer was such a great product, they just had to use the name again. What's next a Ford Edsel?


----------



## Zach2

when is it available? I want to upgrade.


----------



## marko

jeffwtux said:


> They kept saying that the DVRs would be cheper now that there is a monthly fee. Well, that's true for new customers with the FreeDVR deal, but the 510 upgrade for existing customer is nothing short of a complete rippoff. For $199 AND STILL A 1 YEAR COMMITTMENT TO AT100 they get the privelege of paying the $5/month fee IMMEDIATELY FOREVER. I don't care what VOD features they claim to now have for that unit(I'd still bet my life savings that it's as buggy as a swamp in June) that's not worth it. No matter how they try to spin this the price for the unit hasn't gone down and there is now a monthly fee for very little improvement.


Agree 100%. This is the same deal as they always have had for a 501/508. I haven't been as outraged as some over all these dish network changes, mainy because I wanted to see how things actually panned out somewhat.... but this is second sign that has shown me dish is messing up (first being charging the $10 DTV fee for AT50). At least make it $150 for an improvement over the previous 501/508 deal. Now, I am wondering how HD will really work out. Guess we will find out. If they strike out on that, then, as much as I hate to say it, dish network will be gone.


----------



## DarrellP

Notice the Slimeballs "forgot" to mention the $9.95 DVR fee if you have AT50? Nice move, Dish, wack em up the side of the head AFTER they sign up.


----------



## Bob Haller

I guess theres always the chance they want to use up the 508s in inventory. But I doubt that. The beancounters have taken over. E was built on treating customers right and has switched gears to screw them for a extra buck.

long term that will cost them.


----------



## minnow

Funny how a "free Dishpayer" turns into a $50.00 "activation fee" plus a monthly service fee!!! Hell, even cable doesn't charge "activation fee's" for equipment. I wonder how long it will be before cable advertises that little diddy. Charlie - you suck !(as in the last dollar from the customers wallet !) :nono2:


----------



## AppliedAggression

I understand everyone being upset but please move on. There's many things i don't understand.. 

"To Hell with the 921. I refuse to pay $10 DVR Fee" 

You're willing to pay $1000 for a receiver but then only want 50 channels? Doesn't make much sense to me. 

You can not expect Dish to point out their flaws in their own advertisement. We have good PVRs but Tivo is still better. Yeah there's a monthly fee too. But it's free! I got my 508 for xmas and it was $300. I think a "free" 510 is a great deal. I don't think many people will still have their 510 5 years down the road. Please people, the fee isn't that bad, I understand for some people it does make Dish just not worth it anymore. They decided to move in this direction to push PVRs more. They are a business after all.


----------



## DarrellP

Applied Aggression, do you own a HDTV? Have you seen Dish SD programming on a HD set? I don't want ANY SD Dish programming once they release the HD package. After watching HD then going back to Dish SD, everything is out of focus, colorless, no contrast, it sucks bigtime. That's why I don't want to pay a $10 DVR fee. I should not have to pay $100/month for programming to use one of Dish's misbehaving pieces of **** equipment on their crummy, diluted programming.

You're right, I don't want 50 Dish SD channels on my $1000 receiver. I want all HD all the time. I get 7 local digital channels, 4 in HD. Once the Dish HD package comes out, there will be no time to watch any of the crappy stuff that's on the normal Dish channels. So 20 or so channels of HD is just about right.

Welcome to the forum, BTW, you are obviously a newbie. How long have you been a Dish customer? It looks like you've only had a PVR since last Xmas, no wonder you're happy. If you'd had a Dish PVR for more than 2 years, then you would understand why we rant so much around here, Dish equipment sucks. I have a 6000, a 501, a 3900 and started out with a 3000 and the 3000 is the only one that ever worked the way it should have, without a single glitch ever!


----------



## DenverDish

AppliedAggression said:


> I understand everyone being upset but please move on. There's many things i don't understand..
> 
> "To Hell with the 921. I refuse to pay $10 DVR Fee"
> 
> You're willing to pay $1000 for a receiver but then only want 50 channels? Doesn't make much sense to me.
> 
> You can not expect Dish to point out their flaws in their own advertisement. We have good PVRs but Tivo is still better. Yeah there's a monthly fee too. But it's free! I got my 508 for xmas and it was $300. I think a "free" 510 is a great deal. I don't think many people will still have their 510 5 years down the road. Please people, the fee isn't that bad, I understand for some people it does make Dish just not worth it anymore. They decided to move in this direction to push PVRs more. They are a business after all.


I agree with you- get over it people- if you dont like the service - move to dtv, god its only tv. Its the same people complaing -


----------



## HTguy

minnow said:


> Funny how a "free Dishpayer" turns into a $50.00 "activation fee" plus a monthly service fee!!! Hell, even cable doesn't charge "activation fee's" for equipment. I wonder how long it will be before cable advertises that little diddy. Charlie - you suck !(as in the last dollar from the customers wallet !) :nono2:


 No, the "activation fee" is returned on the 1st bill making the cost for the eqmt & install nothing (free).

They've been running the promos like this for quite some time for 2 reasons. It keeps idiots from walking into a store thinking they're going to walk out with free eqmt that they can sell to someone else or something. And mainly it softens the blow when they get their 1st invoice which is actually for the 1st 2 months. No matter how many times you tell people this they forget & freek out when their 1st bill is for twice what they "expected."

It's good business because it ought to bring in a lot of new customers. The fees won't be popular with us existing customers but we need to keep in mind that ultimately the bigger the subscriber base the better it is for all of us.


----------



## AppliedAggression

DarrellP said:


> Applied Aggression, do you own a HDTV? Have you seen Dish SD programming on a HD set? I don't want ANY SD Dish programming once they release the HD package. After watching HD then going back to Dish SD, everything is out of focus, colorless, no contrast, it sucks bigtime. That's why I don't want to pay a $10 DVR fee. I should not have to pay $100/month for programming to use one of Dish's misbehaving pieces of **** equipment on their crummy, diluted programming.
> 
> You're right, I don't want 50 Dish SD channels on my $1000 receiver. I want all HD all the time. I get 7 local digital channels, 4 in HD. Once the Dish HD package comes out, there will be no time to watch any of the crappy stuff that's on the normal Dish channels. So 20 or so channels of HD is just about right.
> 
> Welcome to the forum, BTW, you are obviously a newbie. How long have you been a Dish customer? It looks like you've only had a PVR since last Xmas, no wonder you're happy. If you'd had a Dish PVR for more than 2 years, then you would understand why we rant so much around here, Dish equipment sucks. I have a 6000, a 501, a 3900 and started out with a 3000 and the 3000 is the only one that ever worked the way it should have, without a single glitch ever!


I've seen SD Dish programming on a HD Set. I actually had to flip between the Dish HD demo and a normal channel like techtv a few times before i could notice any difference.

Of course you can probably tell a lot more since i had no more than 10 minutes with it. Sadly what you're complaining about is not a Dish problem but everyones.

HD Programming requires a lot of bandwidth. No satellite or cable provider can give you everything in HD right now. No matter how nice it looks, you will not be able to satify your programming with just HD content. HD could be much better, but it's content over presentation.

I am very happy with dish, coming from cable there is a big difference and I love it. True the DVR fee featured hurt a lot of existing customers, but I still see it bringing in a whole lot more than it will get rid of. Sorry i believe in dish right now and have even invested money into them.


----------



## Greg Johnson

No offense intended but if you have a hard time telling the difference between SD and HD programming on E*, you really should get your vision checked.


----------



## xgrep

Greg Johnson said:


> No offense intended but if you have a hard time telling the difference between SD and HD programming on E*, you really should get your vision checked.


There are a lot of factors involved, and it's possible for there to be a huge difference or an almost unnoticeable one. Source material, signal path, display calibration, ambient conditions, etc., all contribute to how much difference you'll see. In a well-executed test, the difference is fairly impressive. But in some discount store showrooms, you may well wonder what all the fuss is about and whether it's worth the high price.

x


----------



## AppliedAggression

Greg Johnson said:


> No offense intended but if you have a hard time telling the difference between SD and HD programming on E*, you really should get your vision checked.


Maybe it was because it was on a cheap plasma screen or maybe cause of the HD demo. All i know is the difference wasn't like night and day. I stand by my comment, content over picture quality.


----------



## Lee L

It must have been a cheap plasma as Dish's demo loop looks as good as better than most of the HD programming out there.


----------



## DarrellP

That's why FOX went with 480p, they did tests on the poor, unassuming j6p's out there who said they could not see a difference. They must be blind.

I'm watching my HD with a DLP projector on a 73" screen, and believe me, when Dish SD is showing, it looks awful. I'll be moving up to a 112" diagonal screen soon and I don't even want to think about how bad Dish will look blown up that big. 

As far as satisfying my viewing needs with just an HD package, if you look at the channels they are going to offer, combined with my OTA channels, yes, I will be satisfied. I watch very little TV because most channels are mindless, brain numbing crap, so I will not miss Dish SD.

Long live HDTV.


----------



## Bill R

curious22 said:


> I think what they will do is used the 30 gigs of space reserved on the harddrive to download movies/programs/ads or other content directly to the box. You can access this content for a fee and view is just as you do saved programs. I imagine this will consist of current PPV movie offerings. Although limited to 30 gigs- it will be true VOD. DTV is doing the same with their Tivos but they have smaller drives with less capacity.


Don't make up things to make the service look like something TiVo or cable is offering. According to MY source (at DISH), DVOD (DISH Video on demand) is just a MARKETING name for the same feature that the 501 and 508 CURRENTLY have, that is, you SCHEDULE something to record and you can play it back on demand. I asked if there were any plans to make it TRUE VOD or even a feature like TiVo has (a wishlist type feature) and I was told, NO, not at the current time. I was told that it is possible that DISH DVRs could have "a feature like that", but, "it isn't in the current plans".

Why can't people see what DISH is up to? This is a marketing ploy to try to justify a fee for what DISH has been providing for free. According to my source, the DVR510 Dish Player (my source wasn't happy about DISH choosing THAT name either) won't have any more features than the 501 or 508, only a larger hard drive. My source did say that this could change in the future to separate the "pay for" DVRs with the "free" DVRs.

As a sidenote, we did discuss some of the "unrest" amoung current DISH customers as expressed on this and other boards and in the newsgroups. Some people at DISH are "slightly concerned" about this but didn't have any idea of what DISH could do about it (maybe we need a thread to give them suggestions).

I know that Scott likely has some additional information (and sources) on the DVOD service and I hope he will post it to confirm or correct what I have posted (if his sources allow him). Potential 510 owners need to understand what they will be getting.


----------



## Big Bob

DarrellP said:


> I'm watching my HD with a DLP projector on a 73" screen, and believe me, when Dish SD is showing, it looks awful. I'll be moving up to a 112" diagonal screen soon and I don't even want to think about how bad Dish will look blown up that big.


HD DLP to 73"?
Gads, the rainbows must be driving you crazy


----------



## Jacob S

I thought they were planning on have VOD in the future on the current PVR's we have now? If they are not going to have it in the 510 then I am sure they will not have it in the 501, 508, and 721 receivers.

I think to say that the 510 will have VOD is being somewhat misleading. It just seems like they give VOD a new meaning now.


----------



## Bill R

Jacob S said:


> I think to say that the 510 will have VOD is being somewhat misleading. It just seems like they give VOD a new meaning now.


So do I. The cable industry has already established in people's minds what VOD is.

If DISH's DVOD works that way I was told, it sure won't be what people expect. That is why I would like Scott to post some more information (if he can). My source is likely not "in the loop" as much as Scott's sources are and there may be some latter information that my source didn't have.

One other additional piece of information I forgot to post is that if a 501 or 508 fails it will NOT be replaced with a 510. Those are the CURRENT plans and they could change sometime in the future.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

I think Dish calling their DVR service VOD is stupid and false advertising.

I do know that Dish did want to offer a VOD where certain PPV movies were downloaded to your PVR weekly, then you could watch them at anytime (pause them rewind them etc)

I have not heard much about this lately. I do know Dish has space reserved on almost all its PVR's (DVR's) for this feature.

The big question is why they are not using it.


----------



## BobFly

They need to get off there A** and get the 522 out!


----------



## Karl Foster

I have to add something here as well - roll your eyes if necessary .

Back in the day (a year or so ago), Ultimatetv units were offered for free, making the title of the Echostar press release not quite true. Dish PVR's are NOT the first to be free. Even one of the moderators of the forum got two Ultimatetv units for free as a new Directv sub. I know that as an existing sub, I bought two for $39 each (not free, I know, but a good deal for an existing sub). 

It seems to me that E* didn't do their homework with this latest hardware release. Charging a PVR fee per unit, not account, and then calling recording programs like usual VOD are two things that if ten minutes worth of market research was done could have been handled better. Just my $.02 worth.


----------



## Brett

jeffwtux said:


> It's not necessarily any different from cable VOD. If it uses 30gigs to download a set of predefined programs(Sopranos, Sexncity, Friends, Queer Eye(man has that show exploded)...) then which you can watch at any time without pre-setting the recording, then it essentially is the same as cable VOD. Cable VOD doesn't allow you to demand ANY PROGRAM at ANYTIME either, only a pre-defined listing of programs. What I don't believe is clear is the monthly fee mess. They need to clear that up pronto, to the general public with no confusion, and no "at this time" clauses. Either there will NEVER be a DVR/PVR fee or their is one immediately(or maybe a promo for a DVR free first year, whatever).
> 
> I HATE "AT THIS TIME" CLAUSES


One difference is the Dish 510 box will have to record programming on its own, like movies in the middle of the night, to fill the library. That could limit a viewer from using the tuner at all times of the day.

Comcast's VOD library isnt stored on each user's digital box, and the viewer can have the channel on whatever channel he wants.

Comcast offers some VOD shows for no additional charge. The rest is mostly like PPV. I think there is a difference between cable's VOD and Dish's VOD. Dish's VOD is a DVR, which is heavier to carry b/c of a hardrive, that records shows on its own.


----------



## Chris Freeland

Personally, I do not see what the big deal is between VOD and DVOD? Both record programing unto a hard drive, the only difference as I see it is that with DVOD that hard drive is in your STB vs with cable VOD the hard drive is in a server at the cable co head-in. With cable subscription VOD you choose from programing that the cable co decides to record, with DVOD you chose from all programing that is in your programing package that YOU choose to record, with either you can watch at YOUR convince and both have basically the same features except that with DVOD you can skip through the commercials. With ppv VOD you choose between a selection of movies to buy and then watch at your leisure, with DVOD you simply buy and record DISH on Demand Movies and watch at your leisure. What is the big Harry difference? If anything DVOD is better then VOD! :shrug:


----------



## Randy_B

Echostar should have a sign in front of the HQ bldg that sez

"DISH _could_ have a feature like that, but we don't".

That has been their ridiculous mantra since the DP was first marketed. By now, it makes them sound uninformed, lazy or stupid -- possibly all three.


----------



## Guest

Chris Freeland said:


> Personally, I do not see what the big deal is between VOD and DVOD? Both record programing unto a hard drive, the only difference as I see it is that with DVOD that hard drive is in your STB vs with cable VOD the hard drive is in a server at the cable co head-in. With cable subscription VOD you choose from programing that the cable co decides to record, with DVOD you chose from all programing that is in your programing package that YOU choose to record, with either you can watch at YOUR convince and both have basically the same features except that with DVOD you can skip through the commercials. With ppv VOD you choose between a selection of movies to buy and then watch at your leisure, with DVOD you simply buy and record DISH on Demand Movies and watch at your leisure. What is the big Harry difference? If anything DVOD is better then VOD! :shrug:


Unless there is something more to VOD that is not being talked about, I agree with this statement. TWC in Florida charges extra for this service and I have always thought it sounded like what you can do already with a PVR/DVR The only difference I can see is, you do not have to set up a recording time, you choose from the list available from VOD and start watching. But as Chris pointed out, the DVOD way, you choose ANY program to watch when you want simply by recording it. Seem to me the DVOD is better.


----------



## tampa8

Like posted above, unless there is more to vod that I do not know I also think dvod is just a different approach, and maybe better.

As to HD vs SD, some OTA HD ABC comedies this past season looked just barely better than SD. Yes, the SD looked a little more "muddy" but not a great difference. OTA HD CBS "CSI" looks a milliion times better than SD. So the source does make a difference.


----------



## Chris Freeland

Oops!


----------



## psycaz

Greg Johnson said:


> No offense intended but if you have a hard time telling the difference between SD and HD programming on E*, you really should get your vision checked.


Actually it depends greatly on who set the display up.
I was shopping at Circuit City for some small items once with my wife. We walked over to their hdtv display area to look at the sets. They had the latest Pioneer plasma playing Star Wars Ep 2 and an older Sony hd projection they were clearing out playing the demo disc they always use on it.
We both were laughing at how bad the picture looked on the Pioneer. They made no effort to tighten the connections or adjust anything. Really did look like they made sure it was out of focus and had interfernce in the picture just to be able to clear out the Sonys. The Sony looked brilliant. We both commented that if a Pioneer rep had come in that corp would get an earfull.


----------



## Chris Freeland

psycaz said:


> Actually it depends greatly on who set the display up.
> I was shopping at Circuit City for some small items once with my wife. We walked over to their hdtv display area to look at the sets. They had the latest Pioneer plasma playing Star Wars Ep 2 and an older Sony hd projection they were clearing out playing the demo disc they always use on it.
> We both were laughing at how bad the picture looked on the Pioneer. They made no effort to tighten the connections or adjust anything. Really did look like they made sure it was out of focus and had interfernce in the picture just to be able to clear out the Sonys. The Sony looked brilliant. We both commented that if a Pioneer rep had come in that corp would get an earfull.


I think all these chain stores have problems with good connections with their tv's. I have seen HD tv's at BB tuned to HDNet on D*, and saw pixels, how do these guys sell these things? :shrug:


----------



## toad57

OK, if I use Dish's optimistic new definiton of 'VOD' (i.e. basic PVR/DVR functions we have now), then my crufty old VCR is a 'VOD' box too, right?


----------



## toad57

Now I understand... I was upset before about the 510's PVR fees, but it's really instead for 'Video-On-Demand', so I'm not upset anymore. <set sarcasam=off>


----------



## Daligo

I'm currently w/ Direct TV . I'm waiting right now for a someone to come out & install Dish Network. I've been reading all your feedback & I just am so confused ~~ Should I get the DVR or not? I was told originally it was TiVo. Then found out it was Dish Networks version. How does it compare to TiVo? and is it worth it? They should be here within the nex couple of hours so if anyone is out there now can you please advise?


----------



## Curtis0620

Cancel and get a DirecTiVo. They lied to you, the DishPVR's are nothing but a digital VCR.


----------



## Jacob S

Someone sure did lie trying to deceive you into a product that does not have all the capabilities of Tivo. Dish does have their advantages too but thats besides the point.


----------



## Chris Freeland

Daligo said:


> I'm currently w/ Direct TV . I'm waiting right now for a someone to come out & install Dish Network. I've been reading all your feedback & I just am so confused ~~ Should I get the DVR or not? I was told originally it was TiVo. Then found out it was Dish Networks version. How does it compare to TiVo? and is it worth it? They should be here within the nex couple of hours so if anyone is out there now can you please advise?


It does sound like you were lied to, however unlike what a certain D* cheerleader here has said, the E* DVR's are much more then a digital VCR, like Tivo you can Freeze live programs, watch a recorded show at the same time that you are recording another show, skip through commercial's on recorded shows, rewind both live and recorded shows. Unlike D*Tivo which has two satellite tuners built in, you can not watch a live program on satellite wile recording a 2nd program on satellite unless you use a 2nd satellite receiver. Tivo has name-based recording vs time-based recording on the E* DVR, many here on these boards feel that name-based recording is better and it does have some advantages over time-based, and the Tivo software is a little more stable. The bottom line is, if you like the programming packages and options better on E*, you will likely be happy with your new E* system, if not then maybe you should consider canceling your order.


----------

